# ADA 60F, Matura Trail



## SeanOB (2 Sep 2016)

Hello, figured I would show my little shallow scape. For a bit of context, I helped my Dad set up a big planted tank, which has been a learning process and still takes a lot of time to maintain. Excuse the external link:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1063530-200-gallons-planted-confusion.html

I really wanted to set up something for myself that was lower maintenance, slower growing and most importantly open top. I am living in Wales now and miss Trinidad loads. On my last visit over summer we went on an amazing hike in the forest near Matura, a village on the east side of the island. This gave me the motivation to set up an aquarium and some inspiration for my own little river bank layout.

Layout practice:





So I snatched up an ADA 60F and compiled the list below
ADA Amazonia powder
Eheim 2211(with purigen, biomedia, foam)
twin TMC AquaRay Grobeam 600's & TMC multi control 8.
Visi-Therm Aquarium Heater - 100w

SeaChem Excel daily and EI dosing twice a week; KNO3, KH2PO4, alongside Seachem Flourish and Equilibrium after weekly 50% water change.

The dark wood was purchased on amazon, but it was smaller than I expected. I refused to pay more money for dead plants, so did some beach combing while in Trinidad and brought back the twisty roots. Soaked these then boiled them.

Plant list from Aquarium Gardens.co.uk (who were excellent!)
_Foreground_
Marsilea Hirsuta
Hortilab Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan'
_Mid:_
Anubias Nana 'Mini'
Spiky moss
Vesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping' Moss
_Back_
Bacopa Caroliniana (B. Amplexicaulis )
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia palustris

Began planting (2 weeks ago):




At this stage I had an Arcadia Stretch Classica light, which was useful while setting up. I then made the jump to the GroBeams which are amazing and I love the controllability.

For these I wanted a single post frame to suspend them. My grease monkey friend and I got creative, cracked out the bent pipe bender "Rot Berger" and got to work making a double bend:




Worked up a little thingy to hold the two lamps, I was quite proud of my garden hose washers....




Used the Arcadia lamp for some backlight effect. Gave the bent pipe some different height options too. Its not perfect but came out how I imagined.


----------



## Joe Turner (2 Sep 2016)

Exciting project, love the shallow tank! How does it look now it's planted? Good luck!


----------



## SeanOB (2 Sep 2016)

thank you  I don't have a real camera but hopefully the iPhoneography will do the trick for now:

1 week later, lights at 80%, two hour ramp up from 10 - 12, then 2 hour ramp down from 4 - 6.




2 weeks, EI started, getting some red on my two types of ludwigia:




also found this moss growing on my balcony, figured I would see what it did on this stick, above my attempted at some emergent Anubias Nana 'Mini':




and have added some tillandsia, because I saw them growing on fallen branches along the rivers back home. Never grown any before so will see how they hold up. Temporarily tied on til I make up my mind:


----------



## Manisha (3 Sep 2016)

Nice work with the diy light stand  Your hardscape is nice with room for emergent plants - very nice so far...


----------



## CooKieS (3 Sep 2016)

Nice! Can't wait to plant my Ada 60F.

Is the eheim 2211 enough for good flow? Thanks


----------



## SeanOB (4 Sep 2016)

thank you both  I hope to let the back right have a lot of emergent growth. These little shallow tanks are great!

I think the 2211 is doing well, I have the spray bar cut to the full width of the tank and angled it down slightly which seems to be giving any particles a nice lap around the aquascape. Also have an air stone in the back right corner which helps a bit.


----------



## SeanOB (8 Sep 2016)

Three weeks in now and all plants look healthy. The marsilea is showing new submerged growth on all of my planted patches, which is encouraging after the initial melt. 

I am keeping on top of the pesky brown algae while I wait for parameters to settle so I can add the maintenance crew. 


 

Full shot, only one light on this morning for picture time, needs a top up and some trimming:




My balcony moss is still here, with little shoots of whoknowswhat?




And the hydrocotyle has taken off as promised!




Very happy so far, suspect its time for a filter rinse as that brown algae is moving in.


----------



## Manisha (8 Sep 2016)

Really nice photos


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Sep 2016)

Green Aqua have a really good guide on Algae. http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/alga-tajekoztato


----------



## SeanOB (11 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Really nice photos



Thanks, the bright light hid a few of the iphone's shortfalls 




Planty said:


> Green Aqua have a really good guide on Algae. http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/alga-tajekoztato



Thank you for the link, had not read that one before. I will take my lights back to 80% after reading their method for removing brown algae, while keep at the excel and ferts. Shrimp should be moving in this week.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2016)

Great tank. Do you plan to keep any shrimps there? If so you need inlet protection with smaller holes than standard eheim one.


----------



## SeanOB (11 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great tank. Do you plan to keep any shrimps there? If so you need inlet protection with smaller holes than standard eheim one.



hoping to add some this week, thanks for the heads up about the inlet, I will get a sponge for it. Any tips for acclimatising? This is my first attempt at keeping shrimp


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi Sean, Fantastic shallow scape Wonderful plant health and growth. Love the lighting stand yours is one to copy 

Loved your Dads tank too very cool


----------



## SeanOB (13 Sep 2016)

Two Amano shrimp moved in today after a good slow drip feed acclimatisation, I hope they appreciated it as I missed out on a good evenings surf to get them settled in . They have loads more character than I expected. 



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Sean, Fantastic shallow scape Wonderful plant health and growth. Love the lighting stand yours is one to copy
> 
> Loved your Dads tank too very cool



Thanks Roy, thats very kind of you! My Dad's tank is a lot of work, but we are balancing it out gradually, thanks to the tips I picked up from UKAPS! He has a shipment of dry fertilizers coming in that I am sure the Trini Customs are gonna have a field day with!!! 

And this scape was directly inspired by your 60cm shallow tank. I may even copy your use of the Hygrophila araguaia if you don't mind? I hope to add some more terrestrial moss to my aerial driftwood, maybe the stuff used for bonsai gardens?... and perhaps some small bromeliads. Will then build a little terrarium next to the tank to compliment it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2016)

Hi Sean, Go for it Hygrophila araguaia is a fab plant and as I said it flowers freely. I am looking forward to seeing it in a couple of months. Not sure about shrimp in a shallow amanos are good at climbing Others will know more 
I will be starting a terrarium soon I love the look of them bit like a giant Wabi-Kusa  
Keep us updated on your Dads tank too


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Sean, Go for it Hygrophila araguaia is a fab plant and as I said it flowers freely. I am looking forward to seeing it in a couple of months. Not sure about shrimp in a shallow amanos are good at climbing Others will know more
> I will be starting a terrarium soon I love the look of them bit like a giant Wabi-Kusa
> Keep us updated on your Dads tank too



Ordering a pot of Hygrophila araguaia next week 
check out this site for bigger terrarium/vivarium bromeliad stuff, amazing selection:
http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/plants.html#fern

The shrimp do seem a bit too curious, have lowered the water level a bit and will try keep any emergent growth away from the edges, fingers crossed! Both stayed inside the tank for the night at least and were munching away.  Will pester my dad for more Monster Tank pictures haha. Will update this thread with it too sometimes.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2016)

Hi Sean, Thank's for the link  Good luck with the shrimp


----------



## SeanOB (6 Oct 2016)

My lil tank is still going, not quite two months in but healthy and I am enjoying the new inhabitants. These red cherry shrimp are doing very well, good colour and some babies already appearing after two weeks of good living. Sadly the Amano shrimp did not understand life in a glass box and went wandering 




as you can see they still have their work cut out for them, but thankfully its just brown algae I have found so far. My TMC lights are down to 70 % intensity and 6 hour photo period which might be helping. There is still a 2 hour ramp up/down included so it isn't getting excessive light as far as I can tell.

I also have got one Honey Gourami. I spotted some planaria one evening, despite the tank not receiving any fish food and being cleaned regularly. I figured the new RCS could be harmed by these so got the gourami I have wanted for ages. He should keep the population at bay and hunts constantly. My dainty corys are due in at the LFS any day now, though I do feel guilty leaving Mr.Gourami on his own for now:





He pays no attention to the shrimp. There are little white worms swirling around too that seem to come up from the aqua soil, even during the day, so the gourami doesn't get fed much by me.





Also added some cuttings of a Hypoestes phyllostachya (I think) and some variegated Ficus pumila. Attempting to grow some of the taxiphyllum 'spiky' and Christmas moss emersed on the driftwood:




Also added some tissue culture Hygrophila araguaia as recommended by Roy .


----------



## SeanOB (6 Oct 2016)

(meanwhile, in Trinidad) 
My Dad's big tank is still a work in progress, but I have recently converted him to an EI dosing approach. Dark Magic he said! But it has worked fantastically alongside his CO2 as predicted.
Still a lot of work to do, but the right hand corner has had a full re-vamp:
Looking baron after a strim and replant




After two weeks:



I think the Rosy Barb is about to explode 

Madagascar fern is much happier too:




Maybe the algae will back off as all these plants finally get to flourish

We also got the folks to maintain the deep pond. My little bro added some of my left over drift wood that I didnt smuggle back to the UK, to make a divide that will keep the lettuce leaf at bay and provide some more hiding places below the surface for fry:

Before:




After




Driftwood at work:


----------



## Manisha (6 Oct 2016)

Sometimes dark magus is the best medicine


----------



## Manisha (7 Oct 2016)

'Dark magic' I meant my apologies


----------



## SeanOB (24 Oct 2016)

The brown algae is gone! finally 
Dug out this old Olympus Stylus Tough point'n shoot I hadn't used in ages, after getting fed up with my old iphone. Hope you all like the snaps.

Shrimp are everywhere. I might have about 30 fry in there already and they have teamed up with my 10 salt'n pepper corys to mow down all the brown string algae. Is this staghorn starting to grow on the driftwood?:





Lil corys chilling, amongst my slow-to-grow Marsilea (tips appreciated).




not a good picture, but the only one I have caught of Random Randal:




and look at the ludwigia go!




more emergent goodness over here:




and my favourite angle:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi Sean, Everything is looking super cool congrats on the baby shrimp. Sorry to hear about the amano shrimp I thought they may climb out 

Wonderful pond too


----------



## Manisha (26 Oct 2016)

Great photos, I love ' random randal' lol.


----------



## Fiske (26 Oct 2016)

Love that shot of the corys!


----------



## CooKieS (26 Oct 2016)

Love the jungle look! Marsilea is an slow grower...be patient.


----------



## SeanOB (7 Nov 2016)

Thanks everyone, sorry I didn't see your replies ! 
We almost didn't build that pond Roy, contemplated a jacuzzi haha, its big enough. 

Randal and his Cory army are still doing well !

I will just have to give the Marsilea time I guess Cookies... if I get any sort of carpet I will be happy, seeing as I wont be adding CO2 to keep this low maintenance. Great to see your 60F up and running, keeping an eye out for updates


----------



## CooKieS (15 Jan 2017)

How is this tank doing?


----------



## SeanOB (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the interest 

It is going well, left it for 2 weeks over Christmas with a friend doing top ups and a reduced dosing of ferts. The tank handled it well, and strangely the two Lotus Lilly buds I dropped in there months ago finally decided to throw some leaves up! Bacopa has however melted away, been a problem since November. The larger Ludwigia Glandulosa is also struggling, while the smaller Ludwigia palustris is going very well. I have now increased the photoperiod and intensity, plus fertilising every other day.

Progression from August-September-December




I also got a nice camera last year, Sony Nex6. Just have the 16-50 kit lens at the moment but love it:




Went to Trinidad for Christmas so caught some snaps of flowers, fish and sunsets:


----------



## CooKieS (16 Jan 2017)

Awesome tank and pics, last one is fantastic!


----------



## Tomas4 (23 Jan 2017)

Beautiful tank,is it plant growing on the top of wood?


----------



## SeanOB (6 Mar 2017)

Tomas4 said:


> Beautiful tank,is it plant growing on the top of wood?


Thanks Tomas & Cookies! The plant above the water is a creeping fig (Ficus Pumila) and it actually is growing emerssed very well. The ludwigia often grows out too and compliments it nicely with the red leaves.

I got a bit fed up of my mound of dirt at the front of this tank. I guess I wanted it to bank noticeably from left to right, but it never worked out.
So I pulled up my marsilae carpet in the front and got to syphoning out some soil & add a few more plants:  




Removed a good inch or more on the right and am much happier with the tank now. More room for Random Randal and his Cory army 




I have added :
*Lilaeopsis brasiliensis *across the back and around the ugly filter sponge inlet.
*Hygrophila Compacta *three across the back, one is in a void at the far right back corner that we may never see, but the space was irritating me none the less
*Micranthemum Umbrosum *wasn't too sure how to split this plant so cut it in half, crammed one in the front and one down the side where I needed a filler.
*Bucephalandra 'Wavy Green' *why not!


----------



## SeanOB (19 Mar 2017)

A lobster, in a tree:


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Mar 2017)

Great looking aquascape


----------



## SeanOB (22 May 2017)

Things are still going okay in here, bit of staghorn to fight off unfortunately. Had pulled up some roots of the rapidly growing Ficus Pumila and must have made a bit too much of a mess. Probably was also badly timed with the increased sunlight on the tank in the evening. Put a shield up and been upping the Potassium, plus spot treating the areas it has popped up in.

I haven't had many good pictures lately, but it looks quite similar to this still. Jungle! :




I also got the terrarium topped up with cuttings of Christmas Moss. Seems these closed containers are so humid it can survive in here. Good rum too, happy to invest on getting a few more of these bottles 




and this one has been going for ages with 2 other similar ones with hardly a drop of water needed. doubt the fern will be making a come back though:


----------



## CooKieS (22 May 2017)

Lovely jungle


----------



## SeanOB (23 May 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Lovely jungle



Thanks Cookies! As much as I love the jungle I think it needs some more taming. I have been trying to keep the mosses at bay and removed a lot of hydrocotyle to get some more light in there, but don't want to go too crazy and give the staghorn algae any opportunity to spread.

After my holiday I think I will add across the back, some Ludwigia palustris (most of my first attempt melted after reducing fertz ) for colour and Hygrophila corymbosa alongside the compacta ones I have already. So far the compacta is doing well but is staying too short to be seen over my wall of moss


----------



## SeanOB (6 Jul 2017)

I made it home for a break last month, only to find that my Dad had opted for a very low tech approach to the Monster Tank 




Pops and I spent a full 6 hours working to get this thing sorted, but thankfully everything had filled out and a lot of the algae died back.




My brother and mum have been in charge of the pond:


----------



## SeanOB (10 Jul 2017)

thanks for the likes folks 

my little tank is still okay. hoping to get some Boraras brigittae or similar in the next week. Time for some more colour in here:




Will likely re-stock on Ludwigia palustris as I am hoping my fertz regime is much better now than when I first tried to keep these going.


random flower picture, by the pond:


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jul 2017)

Hi all,





SeanOB said:


> random flower picture, by the pond:


It is a _Lantana, _possibly _<"L. montevidensis">. 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Nigel95 (13 Jul 2017)

Very nice jungle! Love the emersed growth aswell


----------



## Million (20 Jul 2017)

Really enjoying this - I love a bit of emersed growth mixed in with an aquascape. What happened to the air plants? I might have missed it, but it looked like they were happy, and then gone!


----------



## SeanOB (21 Jul 2017)

Thanks guys .

The air plants unfortunately did not survive the winter. Had friends looking after the tank and various house plants while we were away but they watered the tillandsia too and it rotted very quickly.

I always thought they looked a bit too much like a pineapple in that spot, but it was a shame to lose them. May try some more in a different spot one day. 

new ludwigia are looking good so far, will get some pics soon. Went for a 3 day black out to try kick the staghorn algae... all plants and critters survived but I can't see a huge difference with the algae really.


----------



## SeanOB (5 Oct 2017)

It has taken a while, but staghorn algae is finally dying off on its own. I have had to run my lights on quite a low setting, just 45%, and put up some cardboard barriers to stop the evening sunshine from hitting the tank.

Ludwigia really didn't agree with this lack of light and melted away again. But, seeing as this has become a lower light set up I opted to get a few interesting crypts in there. I have added Cryptocoryne legroi & Cryptocoryne walkeri, plus some Hygrophila corymbosa to compliment the 'compacta' variety I have.
after some re-shuffling, moss trimming and buried-rock removal, I have more room!
check out the progression since the massive moss blob earlier this year:
March / June / October


----------



## SeanOB (8 Oct 2017)

Random Randal:




I cleared a lot of the mosses off of the wood in the middle, trying to get some features back in here!


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

tank looks awsome


----------



## SeanOB (9 Oct 2017)

thank you


----------



## SeanOB (15 Oct 2017)

finally got some boraras brigittae. They haven't shown a whole load of colour yet, and could actually be boraras merah... but I don't mind. They are very curious and not skittish or shy at all.

Guess they don't realise that even the shrimp are bigger than them!


----------



## SeanOB (19 Feb 2018)

Still growing away happily over here. Reduced fertz to twice a week as I was definitely over dosing for a bit, despite doing weekly water changes. This has really helped my fight against algae in the last month and somehow improved growth rates too. 

I also got a macro lens and have been slowly learning how to use it...



Still got a lot to figure out, and definitely need more light to be able to drop the ISO. This is a female I think.

These little rasboras are so hard to capture, but they are very curious so I will eventually get a proper shot of one of the males. They are incredibly red!


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Feb 2018)

Great journey Sean


----------



## SeanOB (7 May 2018)

managed to get some more light down to the marsilea, which has been struggling. Hope it picks back up, but at the moment the lilaeopsis is spreading quickly and I'm enjoying the mixed carpet.








Sadly, Random Randal has died . He got bloat and despite doing everything suggested, including treatment, he did not make it. I think he got stressed during a water change when he got stuck in a corner of the tank for a second. They don't get fed often and I am always on top of my weekly water changes and filter cleaning. Oh well, he had a good run! 

On the plus side, in his absence the red cherry shrimp population has exploded again and they are swimming around the tank happily, really fun to watch.


----------



## Seanogleby (7 May 2018)

Can I ask how do you find the gro beam lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanOB (8 May 2018)

Seanogleby said:


> Can I ask how do you find the gro beam lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are great, if you have the control module. The long 'ramp' allows a nice gradual change in brightness. I have my lights at 45% intensity as I am not injecting CO2 and am still seeing good growth and colour.

There are a couple options for mounts with these dual beams and the tiles too, so all round, a good option!

Here is my Dad's tank with many Gro-Beams after a big trim and re-arranging:


----------



## TheAquascaper (9 May 2018)

Great looking scape


----------



## SeanOB (14 May 2018)

Thank you !

My brother has caught the green-thumb and took some cuttings from The Monster Tank for the pond. He added stones along the concrete sides to increase surface area and extend the shelf.





I got a polariser filter for my lens which allowed me to capture some of his all-natural carpet growth:




you can see the start of the shelf on the left here a bit. The carpet is a mix of pygmy chain sword _Echinodorus tenellus, _and it stays low on the shelf, but extends to a tall grass when planted in the depths of the pond. In between the chain sword, my favourite _lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ has crept around the whole pond despite only one short cutting being used.


----------



## Joe Turner (15 May 2018)

Wow, stunning pond! Is this outside? How does it fare in UK climate?


----------



## SeanOB (16 May 2018)

Joe Turner said:


> Wow, stunning pond! Is this outside? How does it fare in UK climate?



Thanks Joe! That outdoor pond and the Monster Tank are actually at my parents place, in Trinidad. Very equatorial climate, so the plants are in their ideal setting!

here are some tropical shots from my last trip home over Easter:













The nanoscape is with me in the UK though. Ironically, it is getting too much light! The Spring time sunsets are throwing more light on the tank than I want, so I have to cover it with cardboard in the evenings! I refuse to close the curtains of course


----------



## Edvet (16 May 2018)

Next time you go there: "moar pics, we need moar pics............"


----------



## SeanOB (17 Jun 2018)

Had a very daunting task of moving house, and did not want to disassemble this tank. There is no way I would have got the shrimp out of there, so I knew I was going to have to get clever.

Decided to build a table and removable top thing that the tank could be secured to.




With the whole set up being level with the tanks counter top we could just slide over once the water level was dropped.

Had to walk the tank down a flight of stairs and back up another set to get it into the car. A very slow drive later, and we were ready to get set up at the new home 




Haven't taken a proper picture of it yet, but this iphone one could be worse...




No losses, the fish (Salt & Pepper Corys and chili rasbora) didn't seem panicked, didn't even lose colour or hide! 

I took the time to cut away a circle at the back of the cabinet so the filter, air pump and all plugs could hide inside now.



don't worry, I cleaned that top shelf too


----------



## SeanOB (15 Oct 2018)

I forgot to post on this tanks 2 year birthday!


ADA60F 2 years in by 5EAN11, on Flickr


Everything is smooth sailing still. Bulking out the carpet with more Monte Carlo, and seen a reduction in algae thanks to more duckweed(less light) and better fertz schedule.



Bucephalandra by 5EAN11, on Flickr


----------



## SeanOB (15 Oct 2018)

full tank by 5EAN11, on Flickr


----------



## TBRO (17 Oct 2018)

Really like the shallow tank design. Ideal for the nano species. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (17 Oct 2018)

I miss mine, great work man, very natural looking tank...those boraras seems happy


----------



## SeanOB (21 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Really like the shallow tank design. Ideal for the nano species. T
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CooKieS said:


> I miss mine, great work man, very natural looking tank...those boraras seems happy



thank you both! I am really happy with how it has developed.

I did try to pick fish that were naturally found in shallow water courses, even though I never had a biotype in mind, I think this is still quite natural for them all.
made quick clip from a video I took the other month:
https://flic.kr/p/2bbszQd

edit- couldn't figure out how to embed the video here


----------



## SeanOB (5 Feb 2019)

Still going strong over here:


ADA60F 02/2019 by 5EAN11, on Flickr



ADA60F full 12/2018 by 5EAN11, on Flickr

missed a spot!


Cherry 12/2018 by 5EAN11, on Flickr


----------



## SeanOB (26 Oct 2020)

This little tank passed the 4 year mark this summer! It's gone through many changes over the years. Since being in our new house for 2 of those years, this side of the tank has been annoying me. The scape was set up to be viewed from the front left corner, but where it sits now we spend more time seeing it from the right hand side.

Time to move some shrubbery. Big crypt has been shifted to the back of the tank, and some odd rocks and sticks replace it to open up this side a bit.


----------



## SeanOB (26 Oct 2020)

Also added 10 new Corys 




The left side of the tank needed some rearranging too. The moss archway had eventually collapsed and was removed, replaced by some extra drift wood I had and a few Anubias Nana Mini.





I then realised that this new stick lent itself quite nicely to site over these rocks I had set aside




Left side view


----------



## LordMomo (26 Oct 2020)

Great looking setup! 1 Question however...I was under the impression that Cory's required a sandy area for their grazing?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


LordMomo said:


> that Cory's required a sandy area for their grazing?


Pygmy Corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) aren't anything like as bottom orientated as their larger cousins, and spend a lot more <"time resting on">, and grazing from, leaf surfaces (both leaf litter and growing plant leaves).  You can see them on the left of the image in the linked thread. They usually rest there, or on the sponge filter. There is some exposed sand substrate at the back of the tank and I have seen them sitting on that, but not noticeably feeding from it.

I used to have <"_Corydoras hastatus">, _and they were the same.

I've also kept <"_Corydoras habrosus">, _and they were much more bottom orientated, and did sift through the sand like a larger _Corydoras_ species would.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SeanOB (26 Oct 2020)

LordMomo said:


> Great looking setup! 1 Question however...I was under the impression that Cory's required a sandy area for their grazing?


Thanks! 

Not necessarily sand, just a soft substrate. I have the ADA Aqua Soil Powder, which is very small grain size and not abrasive, like say a gravel substrate. They poke around in the carpet and exposed soil areas quite happily.


----------



## SeanOB (26 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pygmy Corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) aren't anything like as bottom orientated as their larger cousins, and spend a lot more <"time resting on">, and grazing from, leaf surfaces (both leaf litter and growing plant leaves). I used to have _Corydoras hastatus, _and they were the same.
> 
> ...


Yep, I had read that too so opted for the Pygmy corydoras this time. They definitely do spend more time higher up in the tank than my _Corydoras habrosus. _


----------



## LordMomo (26 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pygmy Corydoras (_Corydoras pygmaeus_) aren't anything like as bottom orientated as their larger cousins, and spend a lot more <"time resting on">, and grazing from, leaf surfaces (both leaf litter and growing plant leaves).  You can see them on the left of the image in the linked thread. They usually rest there, or on the sponge filter. There is some exposed sand substrate at the back of the tank and I have seen them sitting on that, but not noticeably feeding from it.
> 
> ...


Well...there is my lesson for the day learned! HAHA!


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all,


LordMomo said:


> there is my lesson for the day learned!


No, you are good.  I would definitely recommend a sand substrate for keeping _Corydoras. _

Have a look at <"_Corydoras_ breeder with planted tanks">, and this one from <"Mark Walters">

cheers Darrel


----------

